# nervous



## nikkiea76 (Oct 6, 2011)

hello everyone.. I am new to this board but not new to thyroid problems...instead of saying I hate my thyroid i should be saying it must hate me.

When I was 16 my GP felt a lump in my thyroid...it ended up being a hot nodule but levels were fine until I was about 22...that thing grew so big and I was very hyperthyroid. I then had a partial thyroidectomy to remove the nodule. Fast forward I am now 35 and have not had an issue with my thyroid since...in all of those years functions have been normal. About a year ago my endo spotted 3 new nodules forming on the remaining left side of my thyroid. They were small so she wanted to give them some time and eventually we would do a FNA (I still have nightmares about the FNAs I have had in the past). My last appointment to see her was cancelled by her so now I am trying to get a new one. (thyroid cancer does run in my family) In the meantime I am having a bit of a problem getting a new referral from my GP to go back to the endo....so in the meantime he puts me on 25mcg of levothyroxine (i know a none exsistent amount) and sent me for blood work and then he said we would take it from there. I have gained about 30 lbs over the past year.

here are my results:
TSH .82 Range .40-4.50
free t4 1.0 Range .8-1.8
free t3 2.8 Range 2.3-4.2

my blood work also came back that im pretty anemic and will need iv iron treatments (have had to do that throughout my life as well) but when my GP had his nurse call me back she had no idea what to say about my thyroid and only gave me my referral for my hemotologist grrrr. she said I have to call the main number and try to get the referral put in that way. I know I need a new dr. but everywhere I call for a new doc they cant see me for a month at least.

Now the thing that scares me the most is that I have these 3 nodules in there and for the past 8-10 months I have a swollen lymph node on the right side of my neck that doesnt ever go away. i faxed my endo the results yesterday and informed her of the swollen lymph node. I have not heard back from her yet. I am hoping she will be able to help me get the referral

I am so on edge over this...any advice? thoughts? words of wisdom?
I really appreciate any feedback.


----------



## nikkiea76 (Oct 6, 2011)

update...I spoke with my endo and she took me off the levothyroxine and wants me to come in right away Monday morning for an ultrasound of my lymph nodes. She said she will not do an FNA because biopsies of the lymph node will have to be done at the hospital. I am so very nervous and anxious.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

nikkiea76, welcome to the forum! You have reason to be concerned, and I'm glad to hear that your endo is taking this seriously as well. The ultrasound is a good next step. My advice/words of wisdom are this: don't agonize over it between now and Monday... you're on the right track, and you need to see what the ultrasound shows, then see what your next steps are.

With some insurances, you don't actually need referrals anymore, but patients don't often know this. Check with yours - you may be able to make these appointments on your own. Also, start looking into ENTs in your area (also known as otolaryngologists)...they are often the ones who do our thyroid surgeries, so you'll be getting a head start if you end up needing to see one.

Keep us posted, but don't get over-anxious. You are taking the right steps.


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

pamper yourself through this time. concentrate on your breathing and try to calm your mind. you are not alone and have many people on this board thinking about you!

you will get through this!


----------



## nikkiea76 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for the replies. I can definetly feel the lymph node. It is not huge but there just the same...feels like a small marble. On the opposite side of my neck I do not feel any lymph nodes no matter how hard I push and poke on my neck. I am glad I will already be going on Monday so i do not have to wait so long. I guess i will just take it one day at a time and I think this weekend I will spend my days watching movies and just relaxing. I will keep you all posted!

Thank you so much again, 
Nicolle


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Nicolle,
Welcome to the board. Deep breath and one day at a time. Definitely try to relax and know that Monday is a right around the corner. Take care of and control what you can, get a pedicure, read a book but try to avoid the "what ifs" and "couldna, shoulda, woulda". On Monday when you have a few more answers you can begin educating yourself and taking notes but until then, clear your mind and relax. And do me a favor, stop pushing on the lymph node 

This is a great place for support!!!


----------



## nikkiea76 (Oct 6, 2011)

Just wanted to post an update...my thyroid is fine...only some small cysts...however she is concerned because the enlarged lymph node is fairly large (wbc count normal) so it is to the oncologist I go along with a neck CT. I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who answered me on here, I really appreciate it! good luck to everyone!


----------

